# Best Voice-Acting in a Video Game



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 6, 2013)

Legacy of Kain
Xenosaga

Always and forever my top two.

How about you all?


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 6, 2013)

Symphony of the Night

In all seriousness, Legacy of Kain most likely. Metal Gear Series is honorable mention


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 6, 2013)

Disgaea. **


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2013)

Chaos Wars of course.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2013)

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow.

Robert Carlyle, Patrick Stewart, and Jason Isaacs? Yup.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 6, 2013)

Dark and Demon's Souls, especially considering it's a game by FROM Software.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 6, 2013)

I am not even a big fan of this series, basically because of how short it is, but Uncharted has great voice acting


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah, Nolan North as Nolan North is great.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 6, 2013)

David Hayter.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 6, 2013)

Batman: Arkham series.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 6, 2013)

Legacy of Kain, I guess.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow, no shitty anime JRPGs named yet? Color me surprised.


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 6, 2013)

Final Fantasy X the guy that gives life to Tidus is the cherry on the cake.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2013)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Batman: Arkham series.



Nolan North's one excellent role because I couldn't tell it was Nolan North.

Really, North as the Penguin in City was fucking outstanding and superior to even Hamill's Joker in that, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 6, 2013)

Gabriel Motherfucking Angelos, Dawn of War 1 and II


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 6, 2013)

Red Dead Redemption, by far.


----------



## Jay Kay (Mar 6, 2013)

While I too think Legacy of Kain is N?1 no contest, I find the voice acting in Demon's Souls/Dark Souls to be quite awesome as well.
English isn't my first language, so I probably lack the proper vocabulary to describe why but, it's incredibly...mood-setting, if you know what I mean.

And I have to give a special mention to the french dub of Kingdom Hearts.
Yeah yeah, hate away. Animu/weaboo shit blablabla. But in the french version, they got 3 really really awesome voice actors. The one for Sora, the one for Kairi, and the one for Xehanort/Xemnas/Ansem/whatever. They add an incredible charm to the series. Actually that's the perfect word: "charm".
So much that I didn't care much about that aspect of birth by sleep, since it had the english voices, and those are extremely weak in comparison.

Sora's french actor is also Raz's (Psychonauts), so that's another win for him.

EDIT: For the lulz.
Remember Cedric the owl?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p30heMs8UU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Mar 6, 2013)

L.A Noire


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 6, 2013)

Neverwinter Nights 

Surprising a good amount of Suda51 games have good VA work.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 6, 2013)

Portal 2 had some great va


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 6, 2013)

I agree with those who've mentioned Red Dead Redemption, Uncharted and FFX.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow, no shitty anime JRPGs named yet? Color me surprised.


ok
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJBkUrZ0Ocs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Mar 6, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Legacy of Kain



Thread ends here.

Simon Templeman. Michael Bell. Tony Jay.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2013)

I seriously want a 3DS/Vita update of FFVI JUST so I can hear Dave Wittenberg do all the dialogue


----------



## Zaru (Mar 6, 2013)

I just realized that I played a lot of games in german (when I was younger), so I don't even know how the voice acting originally was in a lot of these.

The german voice of Kain was the same as for the actor Nicholas Cage. Awkward. (but delivered well anyway)


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 6, 2013)

loldub             .


----------



## Shin Kouji (Mar 6, 2013)

In no order:

Uncharted games
Far Cry 3
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Metal Gear Solid/Rising 
Half-Life 2
Resident Evil 4-6
Legacy of Kain
Batman: Arkham
Prototype
Max Payne


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 6, 2013)

Syphon Filter biotches!


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 6, 2013)

I've not played many games but:

Legacy of Kain - Kain
Darksiders - War

Those two are pretty great voice actors.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uh42dKwY3QQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 6, 2013)

The boss in MGS3 maybe ?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 6, 2013)

If we were nominating specific VAs and not just the whole game/series, I'd say Cam Clarke as Liquid Snake was my favorite in MGS. He was the god of ham.



Castiel said:


> on the topic of Dave Wittenberg, I know people debate how good the Persona dubs are, but is there ANYONE out there who legitimately disliked his work as Teddie/Kuma in the PS2 version of P4?



I have not played Persona but I love Mr. Wittenberg. He is an amazing VA.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow, no shitty anime JRPGs named yet? Color me surprised.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Chaos Wars of course.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> loldub             .


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Legacy of Kain
> Xenosaga
> 
> Always and forever my top two.
> ...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SELFIVzmeYA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WS0Ks_ph5go[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> loldub             .



I agree, Tomokazu Seki & Nozomu Sasaki are cool and all, but they were pretty poorly cast as Ezio Auditore & Desmond Miles.  I mean Seki is like the last seiyuu I'd pick to be Ezio, and Desmond is just a waste of Sasako's talent.  Hell he's a waste of Nolan North using his Nolan North voice


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2013)

Krory said:


> Castlevania: Lords of Shadow.
> 
> Robert Carlyle, Patrick Stewart, and Jason Isaacs? Yup.



HE IS THAT DRAGON!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YstYyIeHKI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Mar 7, 2013)

Zaru said:


> The german voice of Kain was the same as for the actor Nicholas Cage. Awkward. (but delivered well anyway)



Its been so long i played that i never even realized this. 


Maybe its the nostalgia goggles working here, but i remember the PS2 game 'Primal' having some _really_ good VA.


----------



## slickcat (Mar 8, 2013)

Castlevania Lord of Shadows for me. The cast is superb. Norlan north from uncharted and their cast is also stellar. Legacy of Kain was great for its time. but overall Lord of shadows for me


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 8, 2013)

Logan Cunningham's performance in Bastion is one for the history books.


----------



## OS (Mar 8, 2013)

Borderlands 2


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 8, 2013)

World of Warcraft

the master game


----------



## Lulu (Mar 8, 2013)

Uncharted 2. Batman arkham asylum & arkham city. 
Sam fisher of splinter cell. 
Spider man in shattered dimensions. 
Daniel craig in bloodstone. 
Max payne in max payne 2.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 8, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Syphon Filter biotches!



does this include logan's shadow?


----------



## Stringer (Mar 8, 2013)

Michael Ironside's voice for Sam Fisher in Splinter Cell.

And Metal Gear games in general.


----------



## God Hand (Mar 8, 2013)

Operation Darkness


----------



## Vasp (Mar 9, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts? You have the power of Disney being able to bring in a ton of high quality talent, examples:

Haley Joel Osment
David Gallagher
Hayden Panettiere
Jesse McCartney
Britney Snow
Mena Suvari
Rachel Leigh Cook
Mae Whitman
Zach Braff
Gilbert Gottfried
James Earl Jones
Cheech Marin
Pat Morita
Jonathan Taylor Thomas
James Woods
John DiMaggio
Christopher friggin Lee

And those are all just the celebrities in the game. Not to mention having all the actual Disney voice talent doing all their characters, IE, Mickey, Donald, Goofy, etc, etc. 

Love or hate the game series, you can't deny that the voice-acting was fucking top-notch.

Edit: I agree with the above poster, the MGS series is fantastic as well.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 9, 2013)

Resident evil one... Not. Lol


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 9, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts series 
Tekken series 
GTA IV/TLAD/TBOGT
Batman Arkham
Jak & Daxter series 
Street Fighter series


----------

